# Bass fishing in North Dakota:)



## bassmaster (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey everyone, I've been bass fishing for a long time now and I'm wondering if anybody else in North Dakota does? I live in Bismarck and I'm always looking for a new fishing buddy :beer: !


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey Bassmaster- I recognize the name from Fishing Buddy. We talked a little about trout and bass out at Fish creek. Check the previous posts. Apparently, there are enough people in ND who do fish for bass. I'm in the process of paying off my boat, So, I'll definitely be doing alot more bass fishing this summer. I'm planning on heading up to Nelson abunch this spring and summer. Send me a PM sometime, and we'll hit the water.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm way over in Mandan but fish for Bass as well. If you want to get togethor and get out there this year let me know. I usually don't fish for them much during the winter but we have gotten a few through the ice this year.

Let me know if you want to go sometime. Welcome to NodakOutdoors. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice... I'm going to be fresh to the area (not sure where I'm living yet...but by Bismarck) and will always be up to fish with new people.

:beer:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

You'll be in the banana belt once you get here. The temps are usually much better and the bass grow bigger. :lol:

OK and having a power plant on the lake doesn't hurt either :wink:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Smallmouth Afficianado Extraordinaire right here!

Nothing beats the acrobatics of the brown bass...but a greenie bulldogging into the weedbeds comes pretty close. I fish 'em both on some local waters around Valley City.

PM me if you are in the area, or wanna talk bass fishing.


----------

